# Wall built on roof



## Joel59 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have built an addition on the back side of my existing garage. My two-story addition is taller than the existing garage. In doing so, I built a wall on top of the existing garage roof. I spiked the bottom plate on top of the existing garage shingles. The garage has a 4 in 12 pitch. How do I flash this spot. Do I cut back the garage shingles and step flash under? How do you do this. thanks.


----------



## Joel59 (Nov 12, 2009)

By the way, the wall runs perpendicular to the peak, so this is similar to what you would do with a dormer. Also my shingles are timberline architectural that are existing on the garage.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Kinda late now, but you were supposed to pop a line where the plate was going, cut the shingles there, on the outer line, and 6" inside. Remove the 6" area, remove the nails 6" to the outside, put the plate down and slide in the step flashing.

Now, just cut 1/4" from the wall, remove nails as necessary, use 4" X 4" step flashing and flash it. Being as you're on top of the shingles, you might need flashing with a 5" vertical side.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd like to see pics of this mess.


----------

